# Michael Jackson shock death



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I was pretty surprised to see the news this morning that Michael Jackson has died. It's a sign of the times I guess that I first saw someone writing about it on Facebook. 

He was a weird guy but he was certainly a great musician.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

No doubt about his skills Mike especially combining music with dance, his stage performances and video clips etc., I personally think it was more the total package and have other singers I'd prefer to listen to.

I heard one news segment comment on that he had been angered re there being a lot more shows than he Knew of put on the proposed coming tour but nothing as such on any connection.

Just wonder whether the drugs or whatever treatment he was on for his face skin lightening has had any long term side effects but whatever brought the heart attack on there's heaps of fans already hitting stores to get whatever they can about him.


----------



## farvarshi (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you heard that popular singer died cos of huge stress? 
I was told he owe about 500m USD! I dont now if it's true, though that's outstanding number). I always thought he is a millioner...but now... I wonder, how should you live to have such enormous debt in the end? 
Another interesting thing is that he recorded approximately 200 song, which weren't included in any his albums. These songs'd be published after his death and his relatives'd recieve all money! Can you imagine what ammount of money could it be? I mean after his death it woud be his last songs, and I believe that final album will outsell all previous!


----------

